# Recent convert to fixed



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

Having recently converted my old 1970's Dawes to fixed I have to say it's chuffing great  and I have not been out on my geared bike since  

That is all.


----------



## Joe24 (18 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Having recently converted my old 1970's Dawes to fixed I have to say it's chuffing great  and I have not been out on my geared bike since
> 
> That is all.



Nice one
Riding gears will never feel the same


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

Just got to get my gearing right as I have been using the smaller ring of a double crank and have just purchased a nice RPM chainset and new BB to fit at the weekend. I found going down hills was the hardest bit to get used to but now have worked out how to relax the legs and wahey.


----------



## Joe24 (18 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Just got to get my gearing right as I have been using the smaller ring of a double crank and have just purchased a nice RPM chainset and new BB to fit at the weekend. I found going down hills was the hardest bit to get used to but now have worked out how to relax the legs and wahey.



What gear do you have on?
I started with 65"(46/19) and with my new bike i have gone to 48/18(72") which is nice. Alot faster down hills, faster on the flat and not bad up hills.
I have FSA crankset on, but thats a rebranded RPM one, and its a very good one. The chainrinng looks and feels strong.
Oh, and as for going down hills, just relax your legs. Get the feel for the pedals pushing your legs around by going slow and just relaxing your legs. You can then sort of do what is like freewheeling as you go along in a group, but your legs are still moving. Your just not putting any effort into turning your legs


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

Well at the moment I am running 42 / 16 and the new chainset is a 48. I will give 48/16 a go but think 48/18 may be a better compromise however this is flat Suffolk so you never know. First time I went down a hill it felt horrible and I could not go over 16 mph but 2 weeks in and I have hit 28.5, mind you my legs were spinning at about 150 rpm


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> You learnt to trackstand?



Not yet


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> Have a look on youtube for some vids, it's alright at red lights and you don't have the trouble of clipping in again.



I have got the hang of getting my foot in the right position by holding the front brake and leaning forward whilst 1 foot is clipped in but yes I agree I can see how it would help. Only forgotten twice not to try and freewheel


----------



## Joe24 (18 Mar 2009)

Dont do 48/16! Thats 81", thats a pretty big gear, even in a flat place. In london they are running mid 70s, in 72" when you get used to it you can cruise along at 19mph/20mph, and on the flat sprinting i have got up to 32mph. And, keeping up with a chaingang in this gear is fine aswell.
82" would be what i would use when doing a TT, so using it every day i think would be pretty silly.
Someone who comes out on club rides has 78" and hes very very strong, and has huge legs.
Run 48/18(about 2" more then the gear you have on now, you will notice the difference) and you wil do better. I went down the hill i live on doing 35 and i hadnt even warmed up and wasnt trying
Learn to track stand aswell Best things you can do, the fact you can go around without unclipping, move off from lights without really thinking too much about clipping in means its alot more fluid


----------



## Joe24 (18 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> When I started to learn I looked down at the front wheel as I turned it while pulling on the front brake and then holding it there with my legs.
> 
> I found it a lot easier looking down at the ground at the front wheel, but once you get the basics right it gets better and better! Can now do it sitting down and with one hand (but only for a couple of seconds)



Try not to use the front brake was what i found, just use back and forward pressure on the peddles. Much much easier. Looking down at the front wheel is good.
I learn to do it sitting down no handed, and can hold it for ages aswell, due to the fact i really do have too much spare time in 6th form, and took my bike and and practiced. 
Can do about 3/4 of a no handed backways circle aswell


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Dont do 48/16! Thats 81", thats a pretty big gear, even in a flat place.


I run 49/16, don't see a problem with it myself....


----------



## Joe24 (19 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> I don't, only to bring the bike to a stop-look at my previous post.



Oh ok. Read it wrong. God, arent you touchy
I just use my legs to bring it to a stop


----------



## Joe24 (19 Mar 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> I run 49/16, don't see a problem with it myself....



Why such a big gear
Someone i know rides 102" on the road, and hes huge. He goes on the faster club rides on it, and before hills he powers off infront, then zig zags up the hill on it. Apparently a few times hes had problems where hes stalled on the hill, had to get off and push, and had his feet unclip and fell into nettles


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Since the second week of Feb I've commuted 800 miles on my fixed. Absolutely love it. Got to the stage now where I'm dissappointed on getting to work / arriving at home as I can't cycle anymore. And my knees have become all lumpy as muscles / ligaments strengthen.
> 
> Planning to do a hundred on it in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



Well special thanks to Dudi for loaning / giving me his old fixed wheel so I could try it. This is now the 2nd week (300 miles so far) and I think it was day 3 after I had got a bit more confident on going downhill that the enjoyment factor really kicked in. I am seriously tempted to do the Suffolk Sunrise 100 mile in May on it as well


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Why such a big gear
> Someone i know rides 102" on the road, and hes huge. He goes on the faster club rides on it, and before hills he powers off infront, then zig zags up the hill on it. Apparently a few times hes had problems where hes stalled on the hill, had to get off and push, and had his feet unclip and fell into nettles


Singapore is pretty flat and has long stretches where I'd never have to stop, and I like to go fast!


----------



## Eat MY Dust (23 Mar 2009)

Hmm, I've not been out on my fixed yet. Another couple of hours of tinkering yet. I've set it up with 46:15 which I think is about 85". D'you think that's too big a gear for a fixed beginner. Keep in mind I also like going fast. Very fast!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Mar 2009)

Nice one FFFF, sounds like a lot of fun  Scary... but fun!


----------



## yorkshiregoth (23 Mar 2009)

Eat MY Dust said:


> Hmm, I've not been out on my fixed yet. Another couple of hours of tinkering yet. I've set it up with 46:15 which I think is about 85". D'you think that's too big a gear for a fixed beginner. Keep in mind I also like going fast. Very fast!



Probably a silly question but how does one check the gear ratio (is it just a matter of counting the teeth?), and how do you get the total of 85" from 46/15??


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Mar 2009)

Try this Yorkshiregoth


----------



## Joe24 (23 Mar 2009)

Yes 85" is too big. Whats your average speeds? I can average just under 20mph on a 72" fixed. But i am used to riding fixed. 
72" is a nice gear to have, not too bad up hills, not slow on the flat. Get used to it and ride it enough and you will be fit. I can keep up with people on geared bikes when they are chain ganging. And can beat them for sprints to signs. Can easily go along doing 27mph spinning on it in a chain gang, and sometimes even go along doing 30-33mph on it in a chain gang.
My bike will 'cruise' along doing 19mph no problem.
Im doing TTs on it, and ive got a 80" gear for that, i would like a slightly bigger gear on it for TTs but i should be fine on 80"
To be completely honest, i think if you anything over about 75" for normal every day use then you are stupid(unless ofcoruse your very strong and will average speeds over 22mph every time you go out, which i do very much doubt)
90rpm with 700x25c and 170mm cranks gives you a speed of 21.7mph. 
Honestly, dont think you can push this gear everywhere, or just ride it because it makes you sound good. And no, saying that you like to go fast so you want a big gear isnt an excuse to have such a big gear on. If you dont enjoy spinning on a fixed as you go along with a tail wind, then why the hell are you riding fixed? Part of the fun of riding fixed is riding along fast with your legs spinning.
72" is a good gear, i might up mine to 75" in a year or when my legs are stronger, but to be honest, i dont feel like i need to. 
I know someone who rode 65" gear in winter around Derbyshire with people on geared bikes. He would put a brick on his bike to make it harder with going up hills. I ran the same gear, and when i was used to it, i could keep up with sprints, and get up to 30mph in sprints on it. That really did make me fit, and ive kept the fitness.
Oh, and you will find that 72" or 75" gear will make your legs just as big. In winter there was 2 people that came out on fixed. One on 78", one on 73", the guy with 73" had much bigger legs, and the guy on the 78" couldnt drop me on 65, or the guy on 73" either. And downhill i could drop them both, and thats with me on a much smaller gear then them
So to answer your question, yes, i think 85" is too big. I would either put on a 18t sprocket(gives you 69") or a 17t sprocket(gives you 73")
You will be able to go just as fast, be faster up hill(then people on geared bikes still, especially when you get to know how to ride fixed), will get you fitter, still have strong legs and knees, and as your beating people on geared bikes when they are in a much bigger gear spinning, you will feel alot better.
Spin for gods sake, your on fixed. You will more then likely **** your knees over with that gear, as your going into a strong headwind, or up a hill. You may think your knees are strong, but when you get on fixed, you will feel the difference.


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

Eat MY Dust said:


> Hmm, I've not been out on my fixed yet. Another couple of hours of tinkering yet. I've set it up with 46:15 which I think is about 85". D'you think that's too big a gear for a fixed beginner. Keep in mind I also like going fast. Very fast!



Well I put my new crankset on at the weekend and this morning was running 48:16 and have to say I rather enjoyed it . The hills were a little bit more of a challenge going up but so much more fun going down  and I averaged 19 on the way home tonight. 

Undecided yet whether to change to a 18 at the back. Think I will give it a week on its current set up.


----------



## Joe24 (23 Mar 2009)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Probably a silly question but how does one check the gear ratio (is it just a matter of counting the teeth?), and how do you get the total of 85" from 46/15??



Front tooth size, divide by the back, times by your wheel size in inches.
So for me.
48/18=2.6666
2.66666*27(about the right size for 700c wheels) = 72"


----------



## Joe24 (23 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Well I put my new crankset on at the weekend and this morning was running 48:16 and have to say I rather enjoyed it . The hills were a little bit more of a challenge going up but so much more fun going down  and I averaged 19 on the way home tonight.
> 
> Undecided yet whether to change to a 18 at the back. Think I will give it a week on its current set up.



So hang on, you have a big gear, and you got an average speed less/the same as what i do, on a much smaller gear?


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> So hang on, you have a big gear, and you got an average speed less/the same as what i do, on a much smaller gear?



Did I say I was trying to beat the land speed record ?


----------



## Joe24 (23 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Did I say I was trying to beat the land speed record ?



No, but neither am i. im just saying that i can keep a comfortable cadence, and average the same speed you do, while your getting a speed which gives you an average cadence thats pretty low. Why not just gear down and spin abit more, and get yourself fitter and up your natural cadence, instead of grinding everywhere in a big gear? Would you normally ride the gear you have on a geared bike?


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> No, but neither am i. im just saying that i can keep a comfortable cadence, and average the same speed you do, while your getting a speed which gives you an average cadence thats pretty low. Why not just gear down and spin abit more, and get yourself fitter and up your natural cadence, instead of grinding everywhere in a big gear? Would you normally ride the gear you have on a geared bike?



Joe, my average cadance is 65 - 75 and has been for as long as I can remember. It is a cadance which I am comfortable with and happy with.

We are all different, you enjoy spinning at a higher speed, I do not.


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice one FFFF, sounds like a lot of fun  Scary... but fun!



It is great fun and good to see my old bike have a new lease of life. I have not ridden my geared bike since converting this one.


----------



## Joe24 (23 Mar 2009)

Ok then. 81" is a perfect gear, im very happy for you.


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Ok then. 81" is a perfect gear, im very happy for you.



Is that like you taking your ball home ?


----------



## Joe24 (23 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Is that like you taking your ball home ?



No.
I just dont see the point in riding a fixed with such a big gear. It doesnt really give you much benefit, when you can get the same benfit, and pick up your natural cadence and get fitter with a smaller gear.
But im not going to sit here and go on about it, because you will probably find out for yourself.


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Mar 2009)

Some cyclists like to push big gears, whilst others like to spin away on a smaller gear...

It's good to see that you think there is a 'right' was to do it and are willing to condescend those who differ...


----------



## Eat MY Dust (24 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> i think if you anything over about 75" for normal every day use then you are stupid(unless ofcoruse your very strong and will average speeds over 22mph every time you go out, which i do very much doubt)



That's quite an assumption. I can average 18 mph (including stops) on my commute into London which includes 29 sets of traffic lights and 11 RABs. I've averaged 22 mph on a 40 miles very hilly course (solo) before and could slip a pair of trainers on now and run a marathon and I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## MacB (24 Mar 2009)

well I think you're all nutters, I can see the love of the simplicity, but hills must really hurt.

well done FFFF

Joe, people skills, they give lessons


----------



## 4F (24 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> well I think you're all nutters, I can see the love of the simplicity, but hills must really hurt.
> 
> well done FFFF



This is Suffolk, what's a hill ?


----------



## Greenbank (24 Mar 2009)

The Audax UK points champion (it's not a competition) two years ago runs various gears over 85" and sometimes up over 100". This is on 200km+ rides (often 1000km+) and he certainly isn't afraid of hills.

Seems not to have affected his ability to do more than 40,000km in one year though.

Use whatever gear you want but, and this is where most people go wrong, if you find you can't spin up fast enough then the answer is *NOT* to put a bigger gear on, that's just masking/ignoring the problem. Move to a smaller gear and force your legs to spin faster. Unless you're comfortable hitting 180rpm and above then there's still some work to do.


----------



## GrahamG (24 Mar 2009)

Glad to hear you're enjoying it FFFF!

The talk of 'what gear' always makes me chuckle - there are no rules, it's just whatever you're comfortable with. I currently use a 65" which is a little bit spinny but makes up for the fact that I'm a bit overweight/unfit for the 'feels just right' gear of 68"ish when it comes to the ride home from work.


----------



## Joe24 (24 Mar 2009)

Greenbank said:


> The Audax UK points champion (it's not a competition) two years ago runs various gears over 85" and sometimes up over 100". This is on 200km+ rides (often 1000km+) and he certainly isn't afraid of hills.
> 
> Seems not to have affected his ability to do more than 40,000km in one year though.
> 
> *Use whatever gear you want but, and this is where most people go wrong, if you find you can't spin up fast enough then the answer is *NOT* to put a bigger gear on, that's just masking/ignoring the problem. Move to a smaller gear and force your legs to spin faster. Unless you're comfortable hitting 180rpm and above then there's still some work to do.*


Exactly what i think. 
Saying the person that has the record on the auduxs runs a big fixed gear is fine. hes good, and has been riding fixed for a long time. 
But, remember, if you have an 85" gear, you need to be doing 22mph to gte your legs doing 90rpm. So, if you like lower, then you can do 18/19 aand be doing about 70 probably. But if you have a head wind, or something where your doing 14/15mph, your legs are going to be going very slow. And whats the point in that.
But thats just my views. 
Putting a big gear on 'because you like to go fast' i think is not the right way to go. But hey, thats me.
I know someone who runs 102", sometimes abit bigger. Hes huge, he goes up hills slow though, and when the group is in a head wind and its going slow, his legs really arent going fast. He also has pretty much no bike controle aswell


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Mar 2009)

I hate to labour a point, but here goes....

Singapore is pretty damn flat. I tend to ride (legally) along a nice flat flyover and then through a lovely industrial area along roads which are akin to UK motorways, and put the hammer down for half an hour or so. I am probably easily sitting at 20-25mph while I do this.


----------



## GrahamG (25 Mar 2009)

That's like doing a TT every time you go out riding - respect!


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Mar 2009)

LOL! I'm not in the 'let's go for a nice ride through the fields' camp, more the 'get home and collapse in a sweaty heap' team....


----------



## MacB (25 Mar 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> LOL! I'm not in the 'let's go for a nice ride through the fields' camp, more the 'get home and collapse in a sweaty heap' team....



I can achieve that at 13mph


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks for some inspiration FFFF, I'm getting the bug!
Just have to start getting sorted with my fixie project.....soon!
(You're doing a fixie project too MacB, arn't you...?)


----------



## Joe24 (17 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks for some inspiration FFFF, I'm getting the bug!
> Just have to start getting sorted with my fixie project.....soon!
> (You're doing a fixie project too MacB, arn't you...?)



Ive got a fixed project going aswell.
I shal soon have 2 fixeds
Im slowly building it up, its pretty simple when you get going.
So far, ive taken the old cranks off the frame and put on better cranks and chainring from another frame. Ive put the front brake on, marked up where im cutting down the bars, got the back wheel to fit.
The back wheel is an old rear wheel that would take a screw on block. I got given that because its pretty old, but its still true. I just need to re-grease it, and i could do with the axle going over abit more on one side, but it isnt too bad.
Its 125mm and my frame is 130, but ive just bent it in abit.
Not much left to do on it now, just grease the back wheel, put a tyre on it, put the sprocket on and get the chainline right, put a chain on.
Have fun with your project


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Ive got a fixed project going aswell..../....put a chain on.
> Have fun with your project



You're much farther along than me....!

I'm waiting the clearance to start this Peugeot fixie project, which has a B&^%£$ed back wheel, rear mech, brakes, etc. and thats the reason I'm gonna give it a go.

I'm wondering exactly what to do for a back wheel......the one I've got is far too gone to fix up, rim has bulges and rust etc. I think it's a 27", but I'll probably try to get a 700 in there; still plenty to read through, but cost is a major factor, I need to do it with as close to £0.00 as possible!

Good luck with yours - perhaps catch up with you sometime on the local-ish rides....


----------



## Joe24 (17 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> You're much farther along than me....!
> 
> I'm waiting the clearance to start this Peugeot fixie project, which has a B&^%£$ed back wheel, rear mech, brakes, etc. and thats the reason I'm gonna give it a go.
> 
> ...



So far, my fixed project has cost me £0.00. I already had the frame, and ive had alot of stuff given me. I basicly got given a frame with loads of stuff on and told to take off what i want. I already had some parts because that frame was my old fixed, but the only bits im still using from when that was fixed are stem, seat pin, brake. 
As for back wheel, either get a proper fixed/track wheel set, or get an old rear wheel that takes a screw on block. You then put a sprocket on this, but you will probably have to put hub spacers in to get your chainline right. You wont have a proper lockring, so put your sprocket on tight, and it should be fine.
You should be able to build it up cheap. Are you in a cycle club? If you are, ask around, people will have sheds full of old bike stuff they will happily let go free or very cheap.


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks again Joe......

Not in a club - but possibly able to cadge stuff from generous people...!


----------



## Joe24 (17 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks again Joe......
> 
> *Not in a club - but possibly able to cadge stuff from generous people...!*



Your sorted then
Good luck, have fun, you will soon be hooked on fixed


----------



## MacB (17 Apr 2009)

I'm building up 2 bikes, one will be using a Sturmey Archer 3 speed with direct drive at approx 66 inches. This will be the backup commuter, so I'll have a 50 inch gear to drop into if, fully laden, I can't hack any of it. The other will be a straight forward single speed but flip-flop hub so fixed on the other side. Both cogs the same so probably 66 inches will be good for me. 

One frame was an old Dawes I bought for £40 on e-bay, it's steel 501, what they refer to as gas pipe. The other frame is almost identical and was given to me by a guy on YACF. Both frames are fully stripped now and will be sent off for powder coating tomorrow. I'm putting new forks on each, already have one set. You can get the Surly Crosscheck forks in 1" threadless. so I've gone that route and then all bikes will be ahead style stems etc. Seemed easier than trying to source quill bits and neither set of forks, that came with frames, looked true.

The first to complete will be the 3 speed hub gear as I do need a backup commuter and pub/shop bike. The wheels are ordered, Mavic A719 rims, hub gear rear and Shimano 105 front. I have the forks, the stem, the headset. Only got to decide on brakes, bars, seatpost and chainset. 

The SS/Fixed I will probably go with lighter stuff, give me more of a chance of making the hills


----------



## MacB (17 Apr 2009)

Jeez, sorry, 3 bikes, not 2, managed to forget the 9 speed hub geared Surly Crosscheck. That's nearly complete, just awaiting the front wheel.

N+1 can make some scary No's


----------



## Joe24 (17 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Jeez, sorry, 3 bikes, not 2, managed to forget the 9 speed hub geared Surly Crosscheck. That's nearly complete, just awaiting the front wheel.
> 
> N+1 can make some scary No's



Ill soon have 5 bikes
2 fixed, one geared, one track, one folder


----------



## 4F (17 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks for some inspiration FFFF, I'm getting the bug!



Glad I could help . Considering another project now as MacB seems to be getting more bikes than me


----------



## Joe24 (17 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Glad I could help . Considering another project now as MacB seems to be getting more bikes than me



Do it! 
A nice fixed built up. One that you will be fine with locking up anywhere and not looking after at all.
Or, an even better fixed then you have now.
Or, a fixed like you have now but with a different gear.

Go on, you know you want to


----------



## 4F (17 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Do it!
> A nice fixed built up. One that you will be fine with locking up anywhere and not looking after at all.
> Or, an even better fixed then you have now.
> Or, a fixed like you have now but with a different gear.
> ...



Yep but need new shed first as the current one is bursting at the seems with my bikes, wifes, kids and tag-a-long


----------



## Joe24 (17 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Yep but need new shed first as the current one is bursting at the seems with my bikes, wifes, kids and tag-a-long



So is mine
I only have half a shed, theres the lawn mower on the other side.
The lawn mower has 2 bikes on, theres 2 frames leaning against the lawn mower, and the fixed leaning against the shed wall.
I keep saying i need a bigger shed, but my parents just dont beleive me. They might suggest getting rid of a bike


----------



## 4F (17 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> So is mine
> I only have half a shed, theres the lawn mower on the other side.
> The lawn mower has 2 bikes on, theres 2 frames leaning against the lawn mower, and the fixed leaning against the shed wall.
> I keep saying i need a bigger shed, but my parents just dont beleive me. They might suggest getting rid of a bike



LOL my shed is a whopping 12' x 8' and fit to burst  Last count was 9 bikes (only 2 are mine - so far ) plus tag along ,lawn mower, rotovator etc etc


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> LOL my shed is a whopping 12' x 8' and fit to burst  Last count was 9 bikes (only 2 are mine - so far ) plus tag along ,lawn mower, rotovator etc etc



Ha, got you there then FFFF, my shed just has gardening stuff in it. Whereas the luxury of a twin garage, which I have never, and never will, put a car in, is sheer bliss. Looks a bit bare at the moment, only the 6 complete bikes and two frames. Will be 9 once the new builds are complete. My big headache at the moment is working out how I want to position my workstand. I think I'm going to have a bike workshop specific corner. So probably put a peg board up to hang the tools etc, a worksurface, some cupboards and move my vice and stuff over.

I really must take some piccies, just in case I'm not rubbing it in enough


----------



## 4F (18 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Ha, got you there then FFFF, my shed just has gardening stuff in it. Whereas the luxury of a twin garage, which I have never, and never will, put a car in, is sheer bliss. Looks a bit bare at the moment, only the 6 complete bikes and two frames. Will be 9 once the new builds are complete. My big headache at the moment is working out how I want to position my workstand. I think I'm going to have a bike workshop specific corner. So probably put a peg board up to hang the tools etc, a worksurface, some cupboards and move my vice and stuff over.
> 
> I really must take some piccies, just in case I'm not rubbing it in enough



MacB, Sorry I could not read that as you are on my ignore list


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> MacB, Sorry I could not read that as you are on my ignore list



impossible to ignore a rival, I've latched on to your speed and mileage as a target and there's no escaping

By the way, did my 20 mile again today and beat the next milestone, 15.03mph average!!! Still did it in the one gear, 67.1 inches, am definitely loving not having to think about changing gears. Monday will be the acid test on the commute. I'll be trying a couple of the hills in a 20 inch higher gear than before To be fair I won't hesitate to change gear rather than walk. Think it may take me a couple of weeks to crack single speed for the ride.


----------



## 4F (19 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> impossible to ignore a rival, I've latched on to your speed and mileage as a target and there's no escaping
> 
> By the way, did my 20 mile again today and beat the next milestone, 15.03mph average!!! Still did it in the one gear, 67.1 inches, am definitely loving not having to think about changing gears. Monday will be the acid test on the commute. I'll be trying a couple of the hills in a 20 inch higher gear than before To be fair I won't hesitate to change gear rather than walk. Think it may take me a couple of weeks to crack single speed for the ride.



Nice one well done, next stop average 16


----------



## MacB (23 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Nice one well done, next stop average 16



Bloody amazing this SS stuff, went out at lunchtime and did the first half of my commute and back. I would have sworn there were a couple of hills I'd struggle with, they weren't easy, but you go up them so much faster. It hurts but not that much more than an easier gear and it's over so much faster.

Set a new best for 20 miles, 15.43mph average, it's getting closer, you'll have to up your workrate


----------



## 4F (24 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Bloody amazing this SS stuff, went out at lunchtime and did the first half of my commute and back. I would have sworn there were a couple of hills I'd struggle with, they weren't easy, but you go up them so much faster. It hurts but not that much more than an easier gear and it's over so much faster.
> 
> Set a new best for 20 miles, 15.43mph average, it's getting closer, you'll have to up your workrate



Nice one, on my 100 I did a few weeks ago on my fixed I beat my previous record on my geared bike by 60 mins . (I would add however that the 100 last year was solo and the one on the fixed was with rocket man dudi so this would have helped as well)


----------



## Oddjob62 (25 Apr 2009)

Been so happy with my new fixed that i've done 150miles in the last 7 days. Gonna do a 26miler tomorrow as it's Marathon day.


----------

